# 
""  ""  "      5 %   ".       -()   5%     -  .
 2007.            /?
       5%               ?
.

----------

-3

----------

-3     . ..   -2, -3
      - ,  ,   ,       .        ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

> - ,  ,   ,


,        -. 
  ,  ,                -,    -     .

----------

...  .
    4 %,         4 %.   ?             ? .       ,  , .

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,    .      . 
  ,    ,  :   ?    ?    ...  :Hmm:

----------

.     .  ,     ( )

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------



----------

-2      -    5%   "_" . ..   =   -  .       (     ).   ?    -()  . 
    ,         .

----------


## Svetishe

-2      ,    .     -3,       .

----------

....   ,       0,95   ..... ..     5%.....     ,     ....        - 2....        :Smilie: ))

----------

,        .....

----------

,      -2    "-"   .
       "  "     - ,       .

----------

> ,      -2    "-"   .
>        "  "     - ,       .


    - 2   ,    .....   ...     ,       - 2   "- "....     ,  ...          - 2  .... 


 31  2005 . N 01-02-9/381


N -2, -3  -11

     - 2    - 6.....        ,      "  " - ""  :Smilie: )

----------

.

----------

,     Svetishe....       ....

----------

5%?

----------

> 5%?


 ????    .....    ....

----------

,         ?  ,  0,95 ,     ,    ,           -  .

----------

,   %   ,   ....    ,    %   ,      , /, ...   100 %  ,        (  )   5 %

----------

....  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

-        (    ,   ).      100  - ,   5 .   ,     0,95.      ,      100,  95,     ?        ,  -    .   .

----------


## AR

-  ,    .   ,        -.            ,           .     /.  -     -

----------

> 1.       
> 2.     ,           . 
> 3.  -     -


  1.  ...          ,     ,        .    .
  2.  ,                   ,           .
  3.            .  ,  ,                 .             .....        .    ....    ,     ...    ????       .

----------

: "         ,            ,    .      (, , ,   ..)         ,         ".
        .             .    , , " "             .
        0,95   ""    .

----------

> 0,95   ""    .


     ...       - ....          ....    : " ,  ,   (     )"....  ,     ???   ???

----------

0,95,  "   .."    .

----------

<

 14.09.2006 N 21-22-/1096
<     
      ,
     >>

   ,   ( ,  )      . ,  ,     .
,     ,    .  ,       ,       .  ,      11.08.1995 N 135- "     " (. 12 . 3 . 149  ).
 . 5  N 135-,            . ,         ,        ,     .        ,          .   ,            .

----------

..     ,    " ,  ,  ",      ,    ,       .,        .

----------

...      ....          ....          ,   ..    .... .....

----------

> ...

----------

-,    ,     ( ).
-,     - -     ,     0,95.

----------

> -,    ,     ( ).
> -,     - -     ,     0,95.


     /....       ....      ...    ..       .....    = ....     60  ....  ...     ....

----------

-  5%    ,          (, -,   /).
    ,   ,   "  ".

----------

> -  5%    ,          (, -,   /).
>     ,   ,   "  ".


  0,95

----------

....

----------


## Svetishe

> /....       ....      ...    ..       .....    = ....     60  ....  ...     ....


          .       ,   ,           .      ,    0.95,            .    ,    ,       ,     ,     . .

----------

" ,  ,  "  0.95   ""

----------

.....  Svetishe....          ,     ....                ...   ....        1 000 . .    0,95,       ....

----------


## gulyagal

,  !
 :Embarrassment: ,             . =0,96,   -2   0,96,    -    ???   2     ??? (    ,            )

----------


## .

/   ""   "   ****   2008 .   -  :  -3  __ ___   __  ___"      =0,96.

----------


## gulyagal

*.*,   !

----------


## Svetishe

-   ?                . 
:   10 .*1000,00=10 000,00*0,96=9 600,00   -   10*960,00.      ,   ,    -    ....--    .   -     ,    .

----------


## gulyagal

*Svetishe*,   .
              .             :Smilie:       ""  ,           -3.

----------


## Svetishe

> ""


  ?

----------


## gulyagal

:yes:

----------


## Mula

, .       .    -2,3  100 ,    -90,-10.     90.
       .
   !

----------

> -2,3  100 ,    -90,-10.     90.
>        .


...      -   10 .          . , ,    ....  ,      , , , ,   ..       ,        ....     / (10%)  -2   ,        (     -2  -3).

,    ,           ....      ...

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Mula

- , .     10 .     -       .           -         .?

----------


## Svetishe

: 


> 


       -2

----------


## beav_9812

-   ?

----------


## beav_9812

> -   ?



         :

"    "  ", 2005, N 11

:      -      ,   .        -     ( ),    .
         ,       ,               , , 0,95 ( )?             "    "  -       .           .        ,     .
      ?      ,          .    ,      ,          .

:      ()       ()       ,          (.1 .702  ).       ,       .          (.1 .706  ).            (.3 .706  ).
,      ,      (      ),             ,         .                 ,     95%  ,       . ,   ,          " ",   ,      ,   "    ".
  ,         ,     ,       .       .4.29          ,     4  1995 . N -11-260/7 (   ),     "                  ...      ...".
     ,  ,  , , , ,  ,    ,       ,       .         , ,     (),     .     ,    -  .
 .1 .1 .146             .
 ,  -   -,    " ",        18% (   ).
, , ,          .             .    , , " "             .
            .  ,      ,    ,      .





   ,     ,   ,          , , , ,  ,  ,    ..            .
 ,    ,           .  ,   ,        .



   (  27  2002 .   N -40/8497-02)      ,    ().     . ,   ,                  (, , ,   ,  ,    ..).        .     -     .        .
                    .

.
 " "

17.03.2005

----------


## Allora

,    .  .

 - .       25%.     ,   .      .    ? 
1)  ?  . ,   . 
2)    ?     25%??       2  40 ,        20%  .
 ? -      ?   ?     ?

----------


## svyazM

,  .
    ( )       5%    .
1.   -  -      .
2.    -    5% .
3.     . 
  :    \     20 ()  60 -   .   ?   (  \  \)       ?      \  .26   \  .

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,    ,  ,  - .

----------


## sudmarvik

,     .

----------


## sudmarvik

,    :

:
  .
1.     .
2.      .
3.     - . 
4.      ,   .
5.       .
6.     .
7.             .
8.    ,      , ,  (, ,  ., .).
9.      ,        , ,     -  .
10.        .      .
11.     , ,  - , .
12.   ,   , .
13.     -  , ,   .
14.          .
15.       ,  ,  , .
16.        ,   .
17.     ,       ,   , .
18.   ,     ( ,   ,   , ..),    ,  , .
19.      .
20.      , .
21.         .
22.  ,  .
         .

----------

, . - -.         : "         5%,  .. ,       ."    .      ,       . 
       ?      ,     ,   ..

----------


## Svetishe

:       .    ,      .

----------

> :       .    ,      .


 - ?    .            .    ,   "       ..."   .

----------


## Svetishe

.  ,    ,       100 .   100    ,    ,           .           .      ,      ,   , -,  ,  --...           .  
    ,   ,   .

----------

! :yes:

----------

:
 .    ( )       (    ,    )   .    - .  -       -2,3   .   ,         .     .             .       ?

----------

,      =0,99  3%  . ,  ,           ?          .

----------


## Svetishe

-   .        ?   ,    -12    ,      .       ,  "",       .

----------

..    ,  ()  10  20,  20  43, 43  90?  !  ?

----------


## Svetishe

, 43  ,        ,     .  43,  -12.

----------

!      !    -12        . .  !

----------


## Svetishe

!   :Big Grin:

----------


## 68

/     ?     60 (76)  62?

----------


## Server56

> /     ?


    2009 .

----------


## Zem-dd

SOS! !  :    ,      -   .           ,       - " "?  ?
!

----------


## Server56

,     %%   -2,   .      ,    ,      ,     ,    .
     ,    .        -   .

----------


## Zem-dd

, Server56!        .   -2      : 1.    - 100%; 2.   ; 3.  "" --%; 4.    .   , .  ,  -  -2     ,     -3?
.

----------


## Zem-dd

...    ,    ,  -2   , -    ?    ,     "..."
!

----------


## Server56

-2   -3      .
            -.




> ,     "..."


 , ?
,      (  -  ,     ?),    .
         -2      (  %%    ).

----------


## Server56

, !!!
   ,    ,  ?  :Wow:

----------


## Zem-dd

,  ""    ...  
,   , ...    -       -,    ... , :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> , !!!
>    ,    ,  ?


,    .

----------


## Server56

.
    "    "   . . . .
 - , .  -   525 .   :Frown:

----------


## Basia

-  .-  447

----------


## Svetishe

,    !

----------


## SkullLaugh

...         :write: 

,  ,      ,     .

----------


## Server56

> 


     .
 .

----------


## Ulyanka

.
 ,    15 ,  ,        1,5%      (. 225 000 .).          .
1.     - ?
2.      -2, -3    15 .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## latina1

. 
   . -.      . ,  .,               .      .  -      .    ?    -     ?         ?...

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,    ,  , ,  , ,   ......

----------


## latina1

, !

----------


## Ulyanka

> .
>  ,    15 ,  ,        1,5%      (. 225 000 .).          .


 ,    .  . ,            15 275 000 000.   ,      1,5%          1,5%.     ?
   ,   ,          ?

----------


## Ulyanka

> ,    .  . ,            15 275 000 000.   ,      1,5%          1,5%.     ?
>    ,   ,          ?


 .
  ...

----------


## latina1

!     ,     20 ?    /?

----------


## Svetishe

20,    ,

----------


## latina1

!        .      20.10,       28.11  ,    !    ,           20.10,       ! , ,   . ...

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,    .   ,

----------


## flaffi

!      :    ,      .    5%    -  .       ,          5 %,     18%.     ,       .        5%.  :           .  ,   - .     ?

----------


## Server56

,  ?    ?

----------


## flaffi

,  ,  .   .

----------

> ,  ,  .   .


      ?          ....

----------


## flaffi

> ?          ....


    ,      5 %       .

----------


## Svetishe

5%

----------


## Server56

?
  ,   .

----------

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## Server56

?

----------


## Server56

-  .
    .  "  ".
 -  !!!
        ,    ,           ,      ,    ,    (. 2 . 747  ).
        ,    .
     ,    -  ,        ,  ,       ,  ,   - ,    - ,        ,       ,   ,    ,                            - .

      ,  . 37  ,         . ,   ,  ,  ,    ,          ,         03.07.1987  132/109 (    ).               26.12.1986  1550         .
       :
        4%;
        3%;
          2%;
       (   ),        2%;
      1%;
      ,   ,    3%;
  ,      2%.
        .            ,          .
                ,     ,      .
        ,          -             .
          :
  62   90 ( );
  90 ( ѻ)   68 (   ѻ).
  ,  ,        .
 ,               :
  90 (  )   26.
      ,       ,    .
      - ,  ,     ,      .
      ,        .
     .          ,        ,  , . .     .
          ,       .
   ,    ,      ,   ,         .
 . .

----------

!        .         (    )  5%.            .  -               "    " ?

----------


## latina1

> .   ,    .   ,


      20- ?   ,    -     ...

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   -  , ,     ,  .

----------


## Server56

** ,      ?    .
      :
26 60
19 60
68 19 
     :
60 62
    .

----------


## latina1

> ,  ,   -  , ,     ,  .


   .      20    ?
.. : 
: 
62 90 1000,00
90 20 800,00
:
 20 60 50,00-  .
  ?   50   ?
      ,          .     ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    2/2008 :



> ,        .


      ,

----------


## latina1

> ,


   -     ?  ,      !      !!!

----------


## Server56

5%   .
   ,    ,    ,    :
26 60.
 ,   , .,   (        ).
         / ( ).
  ,   ?   .

----------


## latina1

20,  26 ?




> ,   , .,   (        ).


       ,    .   :  .
 ,    ,       . ,    ,  .     !

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,       ,        , , ,       .

----------


## latina1

> 


..      )))))))))))
..,   , :
1.   20 ,  26-       .    . 
2.   /-   ,        
3.       .., ..   -  .
 ?

----------


## Server56

,    .

----------


## Server56

> 20 ,  26


      .       .

----------


## latina1

> .       .


   ,     ,         .   ,   .
  :



> ,    .


  :    ?       : "     ..."- ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,   ,    ,   ,   - ,   ,     ,   ,     ,   ,  , ,  ,   ...    ,          .       ,   



> ...


   ,       . 
            ,          , -     .    ,   ,    ,    ,     . ..       ,        .       .

----------


## Server56

> ..       ,


    .




> ,   ,


 ,    ( )   .

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,   ?

----------


## Server56

,  ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

.          ,     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Server56

.     ,     .

----------


## latina1

!        !!!!!    ,    ,          .       . , , .      ???

----------


## Svetishe

> .     ,     .


-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svetishe

*latina1*,    ?  - ,  ,     ?

----------


## Server56

> -


 .   .

----------


## latina1

> latina1,    ?  - ,  ,     ?


   .    2  ...    .    ,   ....

----------

*latina1*,   ...

----------


## Server56

?
  .
  ,      ,   .
   :   ,    .
 :   .
  : , ,   . .,  . .,  .    ,  .
 ,         %%      .
 3%. ,      100 .,                    3 .    200 .,      6.
            ,     26.
 ,  .

----------


## latina1

!   !        ,         !      !

----------


## Server56

.   ?         ?

----------


## latina1

> .


!     !    !

----------


## Server56

> !


   ?
     .

----------


## latina1

> ?


    .      - !  ,     .

----------

